# amplificador para bocinas jbl control 1



## blues light4u (Sep 3, 2010)

hola a todos los Masters en Electrónica de este maravilloso Foro.

Tengo un par de bocinas JBL control 1 pro y quiero fabricar un amplificador para hacerlas funcionar. Después de buscar y buscar, he llegado a la conclusión de que necesitan 35w continuos para funcionar, lo pensé mucho antes de colocar esta pregunta en el foro, ya que a veces con tanta información me hago bolas.Pero les dejo las dudas enumeradas para que puedan resolver este pequeño incidente.

dudas.
1.-¿pueden funcionar bien con un amplificador de la serie TDA2050?
2.-¿porque el amplificador TDA2050, utiliza menos voltaje que otros amplificadores como el de la imagen de abajo. según mis cuentas. se necesitan como 11.8 voltios para lograr 35 watts. el amplificador del diagrama de abajo usa +32 y -32.
3.-hay diferencia entre watts continuos y watts rms?, 
4.-alguien tiene unas boccinas control 2p como las de la foto de abajo?

bueno, después de escupir un poco de ignorancia verbal, les dejo los manuales de usuario, de las bocinas y les comento que las bocinas control 1 pro y las control 2p son exactamente las mismas sólo que las 2p traen amplificador, ahí es donde me doy cuenta que este tipo de bocinas usan un amp. de 35w continuos. Lamentablemente no tengo el diagrama del amplificador de las jblcontrol2p.

nota. el diagrama que les dejo es de un amp. de 30 watts. que encontré en la red. 

 bueno. gracias por todo. y por las respuestas también.


----------



## Dano (Sep 4, 2010)

Vas a usar el equipo en monitoreo de estudio o simplemente audio hogareño?


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 4, 2010)

la verdad lo voy a usar para estudio, es muy importante para mi porque es mi referencia de mezcla, que te pareció la hoja de datos de los monitores?, suenan bastante bien, los tengo funcionando con un sony ta-1066, pero creo que es demaciada potencia para ellos, entonces quiero hacerles un sistema que vaya con ellos, haber que pasa, no creo que esté tan descabellada la idea, tu que dices?


----------



## Dano (Sep 4, 2010)

Si es para estudio armaría el amplificador Rotel que subió MNicolau, simplemente por la calidad de sonido.


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 7, 2010)

ok, entonces lo voy a armar haber que pasa, oye sólo me queda una duda, es cierto que las fuentes ramadas con reguladores fijos no funcionan bien para amplificadores de audio??, dicen que sólo tienen 1 o 1.5 amp de capacidad, pero yo he visto quien les pone transistores en la salida para aumentar la corriente, por ejemplo el 2n3055, entonces que dices tú, con reguladores fijos o no?


----------



## Dano (Sep 7, 2010)

El buscador dice: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 8, 2010)

hola colega. la respuesta a mi pregunta inicial es esta. amplificador crown d-45 con 35w a 4 ohms a 1khz de señal de prueba, o d75a con 55 watts a 1 khz de prueba de preferencia , este poder esta hecho para lo que quiero, para el studio y creo que lo calcularon con el software que aparece en la página de JBL, ""sound design"", una persona de soporte de de la tienda de hermes music me hizo el favor de calcularlo,y me dijo también que se baja pero es muy pesado. ahora la pregunta seria si alguien tiene los esquemáticos de este power amp. crown d-75a. bueno saludos, a todos gracias por responder. les dejo la hoja de datos de los poderes y su manual de usuario. gracias


----------

